# Word of the Day:  Squalor



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

the state of being extremely dirty and unpleasant, especially as a result of poverty or neglect.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2020)

When I was a teenager I knew a woman who left her twin toddlers alone in Squalor, while she went out to party


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

Even though I've never had a lot of money I've never used it as an excuse to live in squalor.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 17, 2020)

Sad to say, but too many still live in squalor in this, the 21st century.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 17, 2020)

Sometimes living in squalor isn't  about  being poor  , but about being lazy.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 17, 2020)

Throughout the countryside there was a marked absence of poverty and squalor.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone living in squalor but I have seen it in the movies when drug abuse was involved in their lives.


----------



## tbeltrans (Aug 17, 2020)

Has anyone considered the mental squalor that many live with these days?  

We can't see it, but just listening to people these days with the rage and hatred, as well as despair, bubbling just below the surface ready to come out at the smallest thing said by another, resulting from (I think) a combination of deep political divides and the changes in our lifestyles brought about by COVID-19.  These two things create the "perfect storm" to degrade the human condition.  This begs the question - what can we each do about it for ourselves and those around us?

Tony


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

tbeltrans said:


> Has anyone considered the mental squalor that many live with these days?
> 
> We can't see it, but just listening to people these days with the rage and hatred, as well as despair, bubbling just below the surface ready to come out at the smallest thing said by another, resulting from (I think) a combination of deep political divides and the changes in our lifestyles brought about by COVID-19.  These two things create the "perfect storm" to degrade the human condition.  This begs the question - what can we each do about it for ourselves and those around us?
> 
> Tony


I think kindness and understanding is the key, much like what you have shown by your post.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2020)

I saw so much squalor in India.  It was eye-opening to see squalor cheek-to-jaw with splendor. People would be living on top of a garbage dump pressed up against the side of a former Rajah's palace, now a luxury boutique hotel.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

jujube said:


> I saw so much squalor in India.  It was eye-opening to see squalor cheek-to-jaw with splendor. People would be living on top of a garbage dump pressed up against the side of a former Ralph's palace, now a luxury boutique hotel.


Wow.  That's terrible.


----------



## tbeltrans (Aug 17, 2020)

jujube said:


> I saw so much squalor in India.  It was eye-opening to see squalor cheek-to-jaw with splendor. People would be living on top of a garbage dump pressed up against the side of a former Ralph's palace, now a luxury boutique hotel.



I have seen this in many parts of Asia that I have been to.  It is a sad thing for sure.

Tony


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 17, 2020)

Extreme hoarders live in squalor.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 17, 2020)

Squalor, will never be allowed in my life.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 17, 2020)

The poverty of my existence is reflected in the squalor of my surroundings.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't think I've ever seen anyone living in squalor but I have seen it in the movies when drug abuse was involved in their lives.


You don’t have to be a drug to be too lazy to clean.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You don’t have to be a drug to be too lazy to clean.


Yes, I know that; I was stating the circumstances of the movie only.


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2020)

Dang autocorrect!  RAJAH, not Ralph....


----------



## jujube (Aug 17, 2020)

I have to be very careful with my last name . Autocorrect changes it to something unpleasant.

DAMN YOU AUTOCORRECT, YOU PIECE OF SHUT!!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 17, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Extreme hoarders live in squalor.


Yes that's for sure.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 17, 2020)

Larry rented his home out for a month while he was on vacation, when he returned, his house was in a state of squalor.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> You don’t have to be a drug to be too lazy to clean.



You lookin' at me? 

Thanks to local corruption and backroom deals, some of our neighborhoods have been left to languish in neglect and squalor.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 18, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> You lookin' at me?
> 
> Thanks to local corruption and backroom deals, some of our neighborhoods have been left to languish in neglect and squalor.


You mean the houses have been abandoned?  Or you have a lot of hoarders in your neighborhood?  Or just lazy people-we have hoarders and lazy people.  Every single house here sells!


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 18, 2020)

Houses not abandoned and residents trying to stay put, but when the cities/counties keep "forgetting" to put in vital infrastructure or services it's very difficult for the neighborhoods to rise above, then it's compounded by criminal elements moving in to take advantage. Collier City is just one example. 

My own home, on the other hand.... yup, lazy sums it up.


----------

